# 1995 K24 Distributor



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Truck has no distributor.
1995 D21 2.4L K24E Auto 2WD
They list two distributors for this model.
Hitachi and Mitsubishi.
Both pictures look the same.
Anyone know if they interchange????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Either distributor will work, however the cap and rotor are specific to the manufacturer. If you are buying a complete assy. that comes with distributor, cap and rotor, then it's a non-issue. If you are buying parts separately, than you have to match the parts to the manufacturer. That said, all of the distributors I can remember working on for 90-95 trucks with the KA24E engine have been Hitachi's. 96-97 models were different because they had an internal ignition coil and only four spark plugs wires, whereas the 90-95's had an external coil, thus four spark plug wires plus a coil wire.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks
I will look for one for a 90 to 95.
May have to change the timing cover. These guys changed the engine, and it looks like it's a 96 or newer. 
When I get the distributor I will probably stick it in just to get the thing running first.
Never know what else they screwed up doing the engine change.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

On partsgeek.com you can find GB injectors for really low prices and they're pretty reliable!


----------

